# Pressão Atmosférica mínima entre os dias 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009



## Rog (28 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

Qual a pressão atmosférica mínima registada por uma estação oficial do IM, entre os dias 28 Jan / 2 Fev 2009, na passagem das Depressões «Dina» e «Érica»?



Dê também a sua opinião:  
Qual a Temperatura Mínima no mês de Fevereiro 2009?


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 11:18)

980 a 983,9... Na zona centro sul do país e provavelmente perto de Lisboa (palpite...)


----------



## Seavoices (28 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

A pressão devera de ser um pouco abaixo dos 990 hpa


----------



## iceworld (28 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

975 a 979.9


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

984 a 988.9 hpa.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

980,0 hPa - 983,9 hPa na Grande Lisboa


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

*989,0 hPa - 993,9 hPa *

Não deverá passar muito dos 990hPa

Mas, se caso acontecer, vai ser na zona Centro do Pais


----------



## bewild (28 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

O meu voto vai para 989,0 hPa - 993,9 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

Votei em 980,0 hPa - 983,9 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

984.0 a 988.9 e vai ser em Setúbal


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

Votei no intervalo 989,0 hPa - 993,9 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

975,0 hPa - 979,9 hPa tudo pelo ar  15 de Fev 1941 ??


----------



## kikofra (28 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

975,0 hPa - 979,9 hPa


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

Escolhi o intervalo 984,0 hPa - 988,9 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

989,0 hPa - 993,9 hPa, costa alentejana  - Sines


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

984,0 hPa - 988,9 hPa


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

*989,0 hPa - 993,9 hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Votei no intervalo que compreende Pressões entre os *984,0 hPa *e os *988,9 hPa*!


----------



## Thomar (28 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Votei no intervalo *[975,0 hPa - 979,9 hPa]*, acredito num valor a rondar os 978 hPa!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

984,0 hPa - 988,9 hPa

Em cheio aqui na minha estação


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

980,0 hPa - 983,9 hPa


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

E o meu palpite vai para: *980,0 hPa - 983,9 hPa *


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

O Corvo às 20h registava a pressão atmosférica de 997,6hPa, fora da "corrida" a opção >= 999,0 hPa


----------



## Acardoso (29 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

o meu voto vai entre...980,0 hPa - 983,9 hPa mais para o centro/ sul


----------



## Nonnu (29 Jan 2009 às 09:57)

Eu vou apostar nos 992,0 Hpa para a zona centro
Mas com ela a baixar até as 988,0 Hpa antes de entrar em territorio terrestres    (ao largo, a uns 100 a 200 Km)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2009 às 11:37)

Aposto no intervalo *[984,0 hPa; 988,9 hPa]*.


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2009 às 16:47)

às 16h a pressão esteve nos 981,7 hPa no Cabo Carvoeiro:


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2009 às 10:54)

A pressão mínima nestes dias, segundo as estações oficiais disponíveis com dados, foi de 981,7hPa no Cabo Carvoeiro.

Acertaram no intervalo 980,0 hPa - 983,9 hPa :
Acardoso, amarusp, barbarinu, Henrique, Lightning, miguel, MSantos, Nuno, PDias, Rog, Snifa, vinc7e, vitamos

Um apanhado das três votações: 
Pressão Atmosférica mínima entre os dias 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009
Precipitação máxima no dia 1 de Fevereiro 2009 em Portugal
Velocidade média do vento mais alta entre os dias 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009 

Nenhum membro acertou nos valores das três sondagens; os membros: *Roque, vitamos* acertaram em duas votações.


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 11:17)

Rog disse:


> Nenhum membro acertou nos valores das três sondagens; os membros: *Roque, vitamos* acertaram em duas votações.



Eh pah! Isso vale uma espetada num restaurante Madeirense??


----------

